# Clothes



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I quite like some clothes, particularly my black leather jacket, which I bought from the now closed C & A(damn shame that!)

But ties!!! I hate ties, and not all that keen on suits either. But, the other day, I got up for work, and no clean shirt(On me tod yer see!), so went to work in me dirty collar with a f--k it attitude, but when I got home, I sat down with me pint mug of tea, and had a good long look at me pet cockateil, and I thought........what a great idea feathers are! Now, what if we all had feathers instead of clothes......no changing, buying new, or worries about style etc etc. What a bloody great idea! The boss compliments you on doing a great job......so you sit and preen yourself, the old feathers drop out......so you just grow new ones............you preen and smarten up your feathers to proudly display to a fancied female, dance in a circle with your feathers up, all the way round her, and even use your old ones for stuffing pillows and quilts. What a bloody fantastic idea!!









Hang on, I've just typed this stone sober..............HELP!!!!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Griff,

Are you feeling ok mate?, glad I'm drinking wine and not pints of tea.

I still prefer me 501's...........









G.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm a real cheap skate with clothes. I really object to paying Â£50 for a pair of jeans and the same for a shirt.

When it comes to my Motorbike gear though it's a different story.

"How much is that helmet?"

"Â£300 sir"

"Seems quite reasonable, and that jacket, only Â£400, bargain"

I have one suit which cost me a tenner from a charity shop.

I have discovered a shop called The Officers Club which is a bargain basement clothes shop.

I can go in with fifty quid and buy everything I need for a whole year with the exception of shoes. I buy Doc Martens which last ages.

My Wife is to clothes, what I am to watches. Especially shoes.

She thinks I don't take enough pride in my appearance and I say ******.

I wear clean clothes that I'm comfortable in and I'm not vein. She'd soon be complaining if I stopped to look at myself every 30 minutes in shop windows, or said "I must nip in there to try on these shoes or those jackets. SOD THAT. I already do that with watches.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

At the last count, my wife had about 45 pairs of shoes, so she can't complain about my watches, I've got about 37 to go yet!.

G.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gimme some of that tea


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

With my wife is coats,

Every time the bloody weather changes in she comes with a new coat or jacket.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Give her plenty of birds nest soup and she might grow feathers!!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

With the field of genetic engineering growing I'm sure they'll be able to do that in the not two distant future. I'd be afraid I'd shed all over the place.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Only 47 pairs of shoes...

She is not trying !!!!!

I've got 34 pairs of black shoes, thats before we start counting other colours and boots







)

Eric


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If there are any wives/partners out there who have anything like that no. of shoes/coats or anything else, then don't them EVER dare to criticise the fella for buying/amassing a collection of watches.

This is giving me an urge to go out right now and shop gaze some more watches!!!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Eric,

Counted my shoes tonight - 15 pairs, I couldn't bloody believe it!!

Griff,

My wife's a gem, could not care a toss about the No of watches I buy, doesn't understand it, but doesn't care either........bless her cotton socks!.

G.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Cotton socks!!!.......hang on a minute..........how many pairs 'o them 'as she got!!!!!?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Knowing her mate, about bloody 500 I expect....









G.


----------

